# How do you write the artist/title of a song?



## njodis

Okay, this is a dumb poll, but I've noticed in the "what are you listening to?" thread that people do it two different ways. I just wanna see which way is used more.

Some people will write it "Artist - Song Title" (Queen - Bohemian Rhapsody) and others will do it "Song Title - Artist" (Bohemian Rhapsody - Queen) which makes it a bit confusing sometimes. :lol

Sooooo, how do you write it?


----------



## UltraShy

What do you do when a song title and band name are the same? Example: Iron Maiden - Iron Maiden We can't know which is first!



> Iron Maiden
> 
> [Paul Di'Anno]
> 
> Won't you come into my room, I wanna show you all my wares.
> I just want to see your blood, I just want to stand and stare.
> See the blood begin to flow as it falls upon the floor.
> Iron Maiden can't be faught, Iron Maiden can't be sought.
> 
> [Chorus]
> Oh Well, wherever, wherever you are,
> Iron Maiden's gonna get you, no matter how far.
> See the blood flow watching it shed up above my head.
> Iron Maiden wants you for dead.
> 
> Won't you come into my room, I wanna show you all my wares.
> I just want to see your blood, I just want to stand and stare.
> See the blood begin to flow as it falls upon the floor.
> Iron Maiden can't be fought, Iron Maiden can't be sought.


----------



## coldmorning

Artist first. All my mp3's are that way so I can easily sort them by artist. The other way is a less meaningful naming convention imo.


----------



## Dreamcatcher

Artist first.


----------



## danielk

I write the title first.


----------



## holtby43

Always artist first.


----------



## golden hummingbird

Always title first. I actually had an argument with this with an ex-boyfriend when I was younger. He did artist first, and thought my way of doing it was stupid.


----------



## sprinter

Song title first and that's the way it's done on playlist.com so that should tell you something. :sus


----------



## dullard

I always put the artist first, it just seems logical to me. It is much easier to organise when the artist's name is first and I believe that the emphasis should be placed on the artist rather than the song title. This is also the way that record labels, last.fm, muxtape, 8tracks, various audio players, etc label tracks.


----------



## ShyFX

Artist Ft. Artist - Title 

^ like that. I hate how everyone does it differently. I have thousands of Mp3s all named differently and I don't know when I'll be finished renaming and organizing them.


----------



## Shauna The Dead

"Song title" -Artist


----------



## Calamity

Artist - Album - Track #- Song Title 
That's the order I use when organizing my music. Makes the most sense for displaying large amounts of music.


----------



## Chrysalii

"Song title" - Artist
The way I see it is you're referencing the song as something the author did, and ysyally quotes have the author at the end. like "cookies are tasty" - random 5yr old.
Now Playing: "Fade to Black" - Metallica
both make sense to me, though it would be better if the song title was always in quotes.

Edit: though of a better way to explain my logic...still messed up


----------



## Aloysius

Artist - Song Title


----------

